# my dog is very very gay



## thegh0st81

Let me start off by saying this is serious, no matter how funny it may sound. My male pug is gay. Anytime he goes around another male dog, he goes and sniffs the penis then starts licking it, I mean he goes to town on it. It was really embarrassing when I tried to take him to the dog park because before I knew he was gay I had him there and look over and he was going to town while the other dog's owner was furious. I haven't seen him try to hump them or have intercourse he only seems to want to lick other dogs' penis. Before you even ask I am straight he's not exposed to human homosexuality. 

I'm thinking the best way to get him to stop is a shock collar but then again I know very little when it comes to training, so I'm here sharing my embarrassing story hoping for advice.


Thanks


----------



## Angie's Bella

Yea, I think I would be keeping him on a short leash so that he doesn't have the chance to be doing any unwanted behavior, but I would work on training before I got a shock collar. I personally think shock collars are mean.


----------



## poodleholic

Your dog isn't gay. He's just being a dog, and dogs do sniff and lick the genitals of other dogs, males and females. Some dogs may become obsessive, and go beyond the initial sniff and lick or two, so, when that happens, redirect your dog to a wanted behavior. Remain calm, and don't make a big deal about it. In the meantime, teach your dog "leave it." A shock collar is not the answer. As for the owner of the dog that your dog was licking being "furious," don't worry about it. He obviously needs to get over himself.


----------



## thegh0st81

He goes beyond a harmless sniff and lick, he's doing nothing but licking on it until its noticed and I pull him away. I don't want to have him on a short leash because the whole point of wanting to take him to a dog park is to let him run freely with other dogs with light supervision


----------



## Angie's Bella

Having him on a leash would just be temporary until he has had some training and learns that what he is doing isn't pleasing to you. Most dogs ar very quick learners and it would't take long with proper training. Put him on a leash and when he starts give him a negative marker such as "No", "Leave it" "Stop", or whatever you want it to be, and pull him away. Once he has stopped, give him a treat or praise, something to make him want to do what you asked of him. You will be suprised at how easy he will learn. Most dogs want to be pleasing to their owner, you just have to teach them what is pleasing.


----------



## poodleholic

thegh0st81 said:


> He goes beyond a harmless sniff and lick, he's doing nothing but licking on it until its noticed and I pull him away. I don't want to have him on a short leash because the whole point of wanting to take him to a dog park is to let him run freely with other dogs with light supervision



As I said before, some dogs get obsessive, and go beyond the norm. If it bothers you, then stop taking your dog to the dog park until you teach him "leave it," and he complies. Not all dogs are suitable for dog parks, for various reasons.


----------



## pamperedpups

I agree with Poodleholic. You have no reason to be embarrassed. Your dog is not gay, he's just being a dog and doesn't know how you want him to act. A shock collar shouldn't be the answer. Definitely work on "Leave it" first out of the park, then near the park and finally in the park, setting him up for success. Notice what happens just before your dog starts licking another dog and redirect him. Change the subject. Make something else even more interesting. Don't make this a big deal, don't focus on what he's doing, focus on what you want him TO DO and make that more rewarding.


----------



## thegh0st81

Pardon my ignorance what is the leave it method? Any links or explanations? I really want to teach my dog to behave. Also thanks for not belittling me on the subject and for all the helpful info.


----------



## Dogstar

Frankly, but the fact that he's doing it obsessively to ME points to a nutritional defieciency or something else like that- it's not really a normal self-comforting ro social behavior to obsess about like humping or butt sniffing. What does your dog eat? Any chance he's got any metabolic problems?


----------



## smileypits

When he begins his licking thing - go up and say LEAVE IT, pull him away and as soon as his attention drops from the other dog he was licking, praise him with a good toy he likes or a really good treat. Keep repeating that senario until "LEAVE IT" is enough (no treat required)

Dogs/Cats/Horses/Birds - most animals - are not gay. The "gayish" attributes they exhibit is personality/social interactions for different things. 

One side note ----- Our dogs have clean water at all times but if htere is urine in the toilet, they LOVE to drink out of it. We've come to the conclusion that they must know that there are minerals in urine that they can't get anywhere else (I know, crazy talk...) and given that other people practice "urinetherapy" for the minerals and the vitamins left in our urine (they drink 1/4 cup of their own urine, twice a day.... YUCK) Could it be that your dog is seeking that same thing?? just a thought....


----------



## Stitch

I would be more embarrassed at not having control over my dog then him being "Gay".

My advise: get your dog a rainbow colored bandanna and become more tolerant.


----------



## smileypits

Haha Dogstar! I was thinking the same things.

Also - how long was your puppy kept with its mom/littermates? Sometimes if they are allowed to nurse past 8-10 weeks, they become obsessive about it. Anything that hangs from the stomach is fair play (nipples=milk).

The fact that he hasn't moved on to mounting is suprising and a big flag.


----------



## thegh0st81

Thanks for the info I will use it

Stitch: named after the mushroomhead bandmember? Also like the JTHM avatar.

Btw he is well fed and I use pedigree for small breeds. Also I'm not a homophobe and didn't mean for it to come out that way, I just don't want other owners to get irritated while they're out with their dogs


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

thegh0st81 said:


> Thanks for the info I will use it
> 
> Stitch: named after the mushroomhead bandmember? Also like the JTHM avatar.
> 
> Btw *he is well fed and I use pedigree for small breeds*. Also I'm not a homophobe and didn't mean for it to come out that way, I just don't want other owners to get irritated while they're out with their dogs


Pedigree is in no way a good food to feed. So no... he is not being well fed. Just so you know. There are TONS more WAY BETTER dog food than Pedigree. That is like feeding your child chocolate and candy everyday. Nothing but fillers and nasty crap. 

I would highly suggest going to the dog food thread section and researching some higher quality foods for your Pug. Pugs especially can benefit from good food... because of their high risk for skin problems and breathing problems. 

Nessa


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Stitch said:


> My advise: get your dog a rainbow colored bandanna and become more tolerant.


BEST laugh of the day.


----------



## Stitch

thegh0st81 said:


> Thanks for the info I will use it
> 
> Stitch: named after the mushroomhead bandmember? Also like the JTHM avatar.


Although I LOVE teh metalz, I simply can't stand Mushroomhead. So no it's not a reference to MH. Stitch was the name of my 1st dog. Now JTHM on the other hand is straight ownage! Good on you for catchin' that.


----------



## katthevamp

For the leave it, see the Zen stickie.


----------



## Lonewolfblue

thegh0st81 said:


> Pardon my ignorance what is the leave it method? Any links or explanations? I really want to teach my dog to behave. Also thanks for not belittling me on the subject and for all the helpful info.


Here's another link for you to check out......

http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/leave-it.html


----------



## Elana55

If you hve the dog on leash and you say leave it and give your dog a yank, tug or wahtever, your dog may not associate the LICKING with your dtug but may, instead, associate the other dog with the tug and become dog fearful or dog aggressive. An E Collar will most ASSUREDLY make your dog afraid of other dogs, NOT afraid to lick their Penis. 

Teaching leave it starts at home with food. You drop a bit of food on the floor and have a treat in your hand. When the dog goes for the food on the floor, put your foot over it. When the dog redirectshis attention to you, say, GOOD DOG and give him the treat in your hand. He may worry your foot for AWHILE first trying to get that food he saw dropped, so be patient.

When he redirects to you when you cover the food with your foot right away, add the cue "Leave it" and give the dog the treat and say Good Dog. You will have to do this a few times for a few days. 

Take the dog to a new location and repeat the process. Dogs do not generalize behavior from one place to the next. Your dog may be very good at "leave it" inside at home and he won't do it outside because he has not generalized the behavior to all locations. This is why dogs don't always come when called in new locations (for example). 

You will also need to generalize Leave It to other items and other things besides dropped food. Dropped food and foot covering is a start. You can use leave it for dropped tissues or anything else... and you need to use different things.. and you need to train in differnet locations.. until Leave It is obeyed every time. Use a GOOD food reward for leaving things. I use hot dogs.. I cut the hot dog in qtrs. lengthwise and then make cross wise cuts and can get 50 treats from a single hot dog. It isn't the quantity of the treat that counts, but the QUALITY. 

In the mean time, avoid the dog park. Get the Leave it cue down good in a lot of places in for different items and THEN you can try the dog park again. When your dog goes to do his licking thing.. say Leave it. If he does not obey the cue, start over and avoid the dog park until he gets leave it and will leave it, no matter what "it" is....

I forgot to say, NEVER let the dog have the item he was told to leave. Leave it means Leave it forever and never touch it. so take the food he has left OFF the floor as soon as he has left it. Eventually you should be able to drop the food, say "leave it" and the dog will redirect to you for reward and you won't NEED to cover the food on the floor with your foot. 

As to the dog food.. yeah.. Pedigree is not so good. Really. It is supermarket food with good advertising. Premium dog food is stuff like Wellness, Canidae, Evo, Orjen and others... and there is good stuff out there for small breeds. One of my rules of thumb on dog food (and cat food) is if I can get it in the supermarket it is not good dog food.


----------



## Allie3985

I would guess that before even bothering with 
leave it" you probably need to master a recall. If nothing else you can call your dog away from the other dog reliably. 

A good recall is soooo important and will make your coexistance with your dog much more blissful in every circumstance.

I agree that Pedigree is not a good food but I doubt that this is diet related.


----------



## Yeh4321

thegh0st81 said:


> Let me start off by saying this is serious, no matter how funny it may sound. My male pug is gay. Anytime he goes around another male dog, he goes and sniffs the penis then starts licking it, I mean he goes to town on it. Its really embarrassing when I tried to take him to the dog park because before I knew he was gay I had him there and look over and he was going to town while the other dogs owner was furious. I haven't seen him try to hump them or have intercourse he only seems to want to lick other dogs penis. Before you even ask I am straight he's not exposed to human homosexuality.
> 
> I'm thinking the best way to get him to stop is a shock collar but then again I know very little when it comes to training, so I'm here sharing my embarrassing story hoping for advice.
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣I love this story lol


----------



## RonE

You've quoted an 8 year old thread with no comment. If you have something to say, please start a new thread instead of resurrecting an old, misguided one.


----------

